# Im 15 weeks pregnant but my stomach is still pretty soft?



## motherlove

Im 15 weeks pregnant but my stomach is still pretty soft?
Im 15 weeks pregnant and i was wondering if it was normal to still have a fairly soft stomach. during the day my belly seems to be harder and rounder/bigger than it is when i wake up in the morning and i notice that when im sitting or laying down my belly feels soft, like belly fat only, is that normal? When i got pregnant i weighed about 160 and im 5'4 tall. also ive tried finding my uterus but i dont know what it feels like haha any help? and the last thing is i dont have a line going from my belly button down yet...is this bad?

please be nices that my first post


----------



## krockwell

I'm 14 weeks, and mine's still extremely soft. I don't think you get the hardening of your belly for a few more weeks... not that I'd know from experience, as this is our first. 

PLUS that line going from your belly button comes I think after 20 weeks, but it all depends on the woman who's pregnant. Probably just like the soft belly thing.
Every pregnancy is different. :)

Don't worry, soon enough you'll feel bubs kicking and it'll be amazing, and you'll forget your soft belly and no line. :)

for me... my uterus is about an inch or two below my belly button, and it just feels like ... well to be honest that I've eaten too much and I can feel something in there...lol
I don't know how to explain it really, it's kind of a cool sensation. 
I can feel it most when I"m falling asleep (because I sleep on my belly for now) and I can definately feel it then.
:)
&#9829;
btw, welcome to the forums! :hugs:


----------



## KaeRit21

my belly is still soft when im sitting too,...even more so lying down, and im 26+ weeks and i still dont have "the line"
i cant remember when i started feeling the top of my fundus, mines is just past my belly button now, which i still find rather strange :)

hope that helps?

xxx


----------



## motherlove

thank ladies


----------



## britt1986

I really didn't notice my stomach to be hard most of the time until I was about 28 weeks. Still, sometimes my stomach will be soft in the mornings. Everyone is different though.


----------



## sun

Mine was just thicker and squishy until a few weeks ago!!!!
Now I finally have a semi-hard bump!!! WooHoo! It took a while for me - everyone's body is different! 
xx


----------



## JayDee

Mine still felt and looked like fat at 15 weeks, it's only firmed up now it's grown a bit more in the past week or 2. At 15 weeks your bump is still mainly baby making space by shoving everything else up rather than baby itself (mine was still very low down when midwife checked heartbeat at 16 weeks).

Oh, and welcome along if this is your first post :)


----------



## Newtothis

Welcome!

I'm in the same boat - so I'd say it's probably pretty normal. Your fundus is probably a couple of inches below your belly button. Try sweeping your fingers very gently over the area and you might feel a very slight curve. That's how I found it!

x


----------



## pinkclaire

welcome! I am 17 weeks and mine has just started to get harder over the last week but is still fairly soft. I find I can feel my uterus as around the top of my pubic bone its starts to feel hard? I havent got a line, but a very hairy belly! not so attractive lol.

How have you found your pregnancy so far? much sickness?


----------



## QTPie

pinkclaire said:


> welcome! I am 17 weeks and mine has just started to get harder over the last week but is still fairly soft. I find I can feel my uterus as around the top of my pubic bone its starts to feel hard? I havent got a line, but a very hairy belly! not so attractive lol.

Mine is getting noticeably harder the past week too (even when lying flat on my back). So 15 weeks is still pretty early. Also probably depends what your stomach was like before pregnancy (mine was pretty flat).

No line here either, but don't think those tend to come until 3rd trimester... 

QT


----------



## FirstBaby226

Mine is the same way. I am 15 weeks pregnant and when I stand up I can feel a little hardness above pubic bone, but once I sit or lay down I cannot feel it, and know what you're talking about with the just "fat" feeling!:winkwink:

It does stink because every woman is different so it really is going to be hard to tell when you or I start to feel that hardness!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel im just over 20weeks and my stomach is still soft its hard at the bottom but my bump is quite soft .. i dont think it will harden up till later on in my opinion but i dont know as this is only my first pregnancy but thats what im thinking
x*


----------



## kiwi

Thanks for all the great posts ladies. I am also just over 15 weeks, and feel like I am just fatter, like baby is pushing all the fat upwards, but starting to get a little harder and "bumpish" (but maybe thats my imagination) in between my hips.

Cant wait for the next few weeks to see it start growing. Nice to hear there are a lot of people in similar situations.


----------



## MUMOF5

Although ive got a small bump its still very soft, if i feel quite firmly i can feel my uterus, its a hard mass and its a couple of inches below my belly button, sometimes i can feel it, sometimes its not so 'feelable'. As for the line, not everyone gets it, i got it with two of my pregnancies, but not the others :shrug:. xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel bubs should be going through some growth spurts now i did at 16weeks ! midwife told me from my appointment you should notice a difference in next few weeks 
x*


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im 27+3 my belly still soft, its way shes lying.


----------



## IvyBaby

Hmmm.. i am only 15+2 and my tummy is soft when standing but hard when lying on my back, there is definitely a bump forming.. at night i even find it difficult to sleep, it feels so tight and hard.. and it happened over the last week, it is my first, so no idea what to expect!


----------



## kim1978

i have exactly similar situation as ur's motherlove. 
i am glad to read the comments and feel quite relaxed. :)


----------



## Courtcourt

Mine is soft still!


----------

